# 10 Reasons Obama is a One-Term President



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Less than two months ago, buzzing from the president's gutsy call to eliminate Osama bin Laden, liberal pontificators had practically sworn in Barack Obama for his second term. "For the GOP the sands are rushing through the hourglass," Roger Simon wrote in a column whose title had wondered whether the president was "invincible." He claimed that with Geronimo KIA, "the Republican field has been fried like an egg." In reality, the president's short-term popularity boost had fried the long-term judgment of his supporters.

The reasons to believe Obama a one-term president are many and well-grounded.

10 Reasons Obama is a One-Term President - HUMAN EVENTS


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*11) Obamacare. Entitlements for idiots who don't deserve them. *


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Obama is out. There is no way he will get reelected. However, whoever ends up controlling the House and Senate will be a total mystery. I think by eliminating government waste. Example if a bridge or road or project is a non-emergency repair don't rebuild the bridge to make it look good. I think the economy will "rebound" but not "rebound" like Obama says it will. The economy won't get much better but won't take a nose dive either.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Careful guys, I remember everyone saying Clinton was done...and for many reasons,All it takes is a spoiler to siphon 2-5% away.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, but if I recall correctly the economy was getting better under Clinton at the time. As much as we all don't like Clinton at least he had some past government experience as governor of AK.

This Obama guy reminds me of an administrator who worked one shift in the field and now is chief of Police after a week.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

YouTube - ‪The Obama Legacy‬‏


----------

